# Trad/ Ivy League from the ground up: for beginners



## Rugby (May 21, 2011)

I would like to ask for the help of the membership here.. What would you guys say are the fundamentals for a basic Ivy League/ Trad wardrobe, head to toe? Obviously, it would be unreasonable to list an _entire _wardrobe, but how about enough to start something off?

example:

2 pairs of shoes:
1 weejuns
1 pair of saddle shoes

5 OCBDs:
3 white
1 blue
1 pink

etc

in other words, what would you guys say the staples are of a well appointed basic wardrobe.. and what would you say that no wardrobe is complete without?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd add boat shoes and a navy blazer for starters.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I would add 
Khakis
Flannel trousers
Shetland sweaters
Argyle socks
Some sort of cable knit sweater


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I swear there's a great version of this thread somewhere. Definitely add boat shoes, a peacoat/duffle coat, some chinos and a blazer.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

First and foremost, make sure your jackets are natural-shouldered sacks, two-button or 3/2, no darts. Make your pants flat fronts, no pleats, . . . better a bit short than a bit long, especially your khaki pants. Either cuffs or no cuffs is OK. If you don't like button-down collars, then forward point collars, rounded collars, tab collars, and the less-extreme spread collars work well, also. Keep your ties at a moderate width: 3-1/4" is a happy medium, here. All your other choices make for happy individual variations. Have fun!


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

My list of the absolute basics:
OCBDs (blue and white)
khaki chinos
charcoal wool pants
sack suit (charcoal or navy)
navy sack blazer
tweed sack jacket (gray herringbone)
burgundy loafers (tassles optional)
burgundy longwings
surcingle or ribbon belt
striped repp ties
shetland sweater
duffel or trench coat, depending upon climate

Once you have these staples then you can branch out into additional things like other colored OCBDs, madras, seersucker, bow ties, reds, dirty bucks, saddle shoes, argyles, wool challis ties, whipcord pants, more tweed jackets, etc.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=50714


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

C. Sharp said:


> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=50714


Any idea why Mr. Street was banned?


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

Trad is inflected by what field you are in. I doubt whether anyone can give a pan-trad basic wardrobe list without simplifying somewhat. OCDBs, khakis, sure, but after that the details need to be determined by you, based on your own needs. The best thing would be to take careful note of the WAYWT thread and pay attention to the looks you like, incorporating those into your wardrobe.

Slightly tipsy,

unmodern


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Brio1 said:


> Any idea why Mr. Street was banned?


Yes...


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

in the old days you did not need a list because you would go to 346 madison to get your entire wardrobe from feet to head


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Bruce Boyer on the Brooks Brothers of old.
Interestingly enough, people who customarily shop at Brooks aren't really clotheshorses and don't like to spend time worrying about how they look, which is of course the ideal. They let Brooks worry for them, and Brooks has always worried wonderfully. There is the story about a customer who phoned up to ask if the store sold nightcaps. The unflappable salesclerk calmly asked, "With or without tassel, sir?"


mcarthur said:


> in the old days you did not need a list because you would go to 346 madison to get your entire wardrobe from feet to head


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I like these two threads:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...85-20s-College-Trad-Ivy-TNSIL-minimalist-look

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...rom-another-young-man.&highlight=college+trad


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

C. Sharp said:


> Bruce Boyer on the Brooks Brothers of old.
> Interestingly enough, people who customarily shop at Brooks aren't really clotheshorses and don't like to spend time worrying about how they look, which is of course the ideal. They let Brooks worry for them, and Brooks has always worried wonderfully. There is the story about a customer who phoned up to ask if the store sold nightcaps. The unflappable salesclerk calmly asked, "With or without tassel, sir?"


it is absolutely gospel


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

mcarthur said:


> it is absolutely gospel


+1! Was at Brooks just a little while back. For today's Brooks --- Had a problem with a MTO shirt - just received my order but turned out to be the wrong cloth and to boot, a couple of stains; the manager spoke with me, took the shirt, and, without further question, is going to make it right.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

They still fill the same role. Only a few years ago, when I decided to try dressing better but knew I wasn't capable of pulling it off alone, I instinctively walked into a Brooks. Brooks had fewer options, style-wise, but that can be a good thing. In this case, I chose to rely on brooks's taste. Brooks did not steer me wrong. Today, the only thing that keeps me from shopping there are 2 kids and a mortgage.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Too many options can be a confusing and scary thing when anyone is starting out.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Check out the recent BB Black Fleece look book. Then have a glance at the clearance section of Black Fleece. Then avoid anything remotely like it (unless you want to look as deranged as the model on their website). Brooks is still the go-to brand, but they sell a lot of expensive rubbish (IMO). The look you're after is really easy if you can find a decent jacket or two: the rest is basic shirts and trousers that don't should 'look at me', and a few pair of quality shoes.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

DoghouseReilly said:


> I like these two threads:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...85-20s-College-Trad-Ivy-TNSIL-minimalist-look
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...rom-another-young-man.&highlight=college+trad


That second thread is pretty much textbook for southern collegiate trad


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

DoghouseReilly said:


> I like these two threads:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...85-20s-College-Trad-Ivy-TNSIL-minimalist-look
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...rom-another-young-man.&highlight=college+trad





M Go Crimson said:


> That second thread is pretty much textbook for southern collegiate trad


Thanks for the nod. I have an updated version of that thread on my blog, which is directed to us younger guys just getting into the style. Used to be in my signature until Andy politely asked for me to remove it haha.

CollegeTrad.blogspot.com

And yes it does have a southern influence since I live in the south, but I try to keep it open ended and I try not to label myself specifically to any school of Trad.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

inq89 said:


> Thanks for the nod. I have an updated version of that thread on my blog, which is directed to us younger guys just getting into the style. Used to be in my signature until Andy politely asked for me to remove it haha.
> 
> CollegeTrad.blogspot.com
> 
> And yes it does have a southern influence since I live in the south, but I try to keep it open ended and I try not to label myself specifically to any school of Trad.


Gave your blog a quick peek; good content and very nice photos of Ole Miss. I'd say that the only glaring difference between your style and mine is... croakies haha. Frat on good sir.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

M Go Crimson said:


> That second thread is pretty much textbook for southern collegiate trad


And for how to throw a party. If anyone has a line on a bottle of VAT 69 that big, let me know.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

mcarthur said:


> in the old days you did not need a list because you would go to 346 madison to get your entire wardrobe from feet to head


And not just Brooks, Press, Chipp, et al. Many a small town had a "good" men's shop, and once or twice a year you just went down and got...., well, just clothes, no particular name to them. But "trad", with minor variations, is what they were


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

DoghouseReilly said:


> And for how to throw a party. If anyone has a line on a bottle of VAT 69 that big, let me know.


MD 20/20 :drunken_smilie:


----------

